# Urheberrechtsverletzungen bei Facebook:



## Hippo (19 August 2011)

> *Urheberrechtsverletzungen bei Facebook:  Eine Pinnwand für 15.000 Euro*
> 
> Sorglose Nutzer sozialer Netzwerke sind sich oft nicht bewusst, dass sie massiv Urheberrechte verletzen. Medienrechtsexperten fürchten bereits die nächste Abmahnwelle. Von Markus Scheele



http://www.stern.de/digital/online/...ok-eine-pinnwand-fuer-15000-euro-1715257.html


----------

